# Hello From NC



## Meeka (Feb 28, 2006)

Well... to start off with, i have 2 cats and 3 newborn kittens. and while i was searching about newborn kitten care, i happend to find this website and thought it would be a great idea to be able to chat with other people who share the love i do with cats. I've never in my life so far had to opportunity to care for newborn kittens. but they have been such a joy to have around. My 9 month old cat Meeka had her kittens on Valentines day and she is doing great. the Kittens are awesome to. but anyway.. just wanted to say hello and i look foward to talking with u all


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Meeka. I hope to see some kitty pictures, I bet the little babies are darling :crazy


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

pictures! pictures!
When ? When?


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah, they'd be great to see them! Also welcome to the forum! Have a blast!


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome. stop in the lounge when your settle in.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah I did and look what happened!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

